# The world's oldest speed cuber ever



## CarlBrannen (Apr 24, 2013)

I was surprised to see that someone is competing in Rubik's cube competition at age 113.2 or about 113 years, 2 months and 12 days:

Age Single Name
113.2	22.03	Youssef Mohamed
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/age_vs_speed.html

This seems to be a man's name, so it's interesting to compare it with the list of the oldest men on planet earth:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldest_people#Verified_oldest_living_men_.28over_110_years.29

The only one that's around 113 years old is James Sisnett, the oldest man in the western hemisphere:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Sisnett

So did Sisnett change his name to Mohamed and start speed cubing?

--------------------------

On the other hand, I suppose it's at least possible that someone born in 2000 could have had their birthdate listed as 1900.


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, wikipedia isn't always correct you know.


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 24, 2013)

I find it interesting that you did so much research on this lol


----------



## kalyk (Apr 24, 2013)

WCA made an error . No way a 113 year-old man could average below 30 seconds and below the minute on one handed...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 24, 2013)

It's happened before. In August 2010 there was a 108-year-old guy with a 22-second single.


----------



## Meep (Apr 24, 2013)

I think it might have to do with 1900 being a default date for people who don't enter birthdays into the database.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 24, 2013)

i hope this is true. But how can i verify it?


----------



## LarsN (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#youngest_oldest_333

The oldest person who had his birthday correctly noted in a wca comp is 90 years old. According to the stats.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 24, 2013)

LarsN said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#youngest_oldest_333
> 
> The oldest person who had his birthday correctly noted in a wca comp is 90 years old. According to the stats.


Thank you!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2013)

LarsN said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#youngest_oldest_333
> 
> The oldest person who had his birthday correctly noted in a wca comp is 90 years old. According to the stats.



I saw that too and have noted before that the database differ at "Statistics" against at "Age vs Speed".
At Statistics Egon Micheelsen is oldest at 90 and at Age vs Speed Mohamad.
(Yes I am interested in those pages as I am the oldest at 4x4 - 7x7 and all bld events  (and sq-1 too))


----------



## Skullush (Apr 24, 2013)

I think if there was a 113-year-old at Princeton spring, I would've remembered


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 24, 2013)

Ah MatsBergsten is the last guy on the 7x7. The reasonI was interested in this was that I put the numbers down for age 54. I'd like to set the record for age 55 but with the 113-year-old record I couldn't see how fast I need to get. Right now I need to shave off another 10 seconds or so, and I've got plans to make a specially modded zhanchi to help get me there.

Right now they only list the best times per age for the 3x3. If they compute it automatically, I wish they'd do it for the other entries. It's a lot of fun seeing the graph change after a competition, it would be even more fun to see my name listed.

Mats Bergsten:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BERG04

Carl Brannen:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013BRAN01

By the way, Mats, I use a completely different edge pairing algorithm on the big cubes and I think it's far more efficient for old people because it gets harder to find cubes.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 24, 2013)

LarsN said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#youngest_oldest_333
> 
> The oldest person who had his birthday correctly noted in a wca comp is 90 years old. According to the stats.



No, he *was* 90 and *is* about 93 (if still alive).


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 25, 2013)

Good news: The "age versus speed" chart for 3x3x3 has been corrected to remove the 113-year-old solver.
Bad news: Now they've got many people with negative ages, as young as -23 years old:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/age_vs_speed.html


----------



## Renslay (Apr 25, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Bad news: Now they've got many people with negative ages, as young as -23 years old



Awesome! We can see into the future!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 25, 2013)

This just reminded me of an incident I had from the days I was a nooby cuber back in 2012... The nooby memories... Ahhh... I just got back into twisty puzzles by the way due to Minecraft.

I just got home from MIT Spring 2012, a compitetion in which Tim Reynolds basically just, "Since this might be the last MIT comp, LETS MAKE IT 2 DAYS FREAKING LONG AND GO FREAKING CRAZY WITH THE EVENTS AND ROUNDS (He didn't actually say that). 

I check the WCA website and this. 





I was like "What?! I'm only 12!"

I post about this error on the forum somewhere (I should have just messaged Tim about it)

And he says fixed it and that I entered my birthdate like that. 

I probably just forgot to fill out the year of my birth when I signed up for it, it could have been an error though.


----------

